# heated rabbit hutch



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

a friend of mine is thinking of starting up a business making heated rabbit hutches with attached runs. 

do you think this is something the general public would be interested in?

how much would you be willing to pay for this kind of thing?

what specifications would you look for?

any other opinions please.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

depended how it was being heated, by mains or by battery? also if it could be controlled so it's not on during the summer. it would be handy during winter to have a heated hutch, and I would expect to pay more for a heated hutch. the hutches shouldn't be smaller than 6ft x 2ft x 2ft minimum.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> depended how it was being heated, by mains or by battery? also if it could be controlled so it's not on during the summer. it would be handy during winter to have a heated hutch, and I would expect to pay more for a heated hutch. the hutches shouldn't be smaller than 6ft x 2ft x 2ft minimum.


we had 3 options including these and solar power. which is expensive. would you be willing to pay extra for the solar power? all hutches would meet rspca requirements.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

kiara said:


> we had 3 options including these and solar power. which is expensive. would you be willing to pay extra for the solar power? all hutches would meet rspca requirements.


only if it worked properly. you would only really need heating during winter, and in the UK, the sun is rarely out. would solar power mean that during the summer, it would still be on, and with blazing sunshine, the rabbits would roast inside? and no, I wouldn't pay extra for solar power.

I think battery is better because with mains, I would worry about fires. A heated floor run by a battery would be a hutch I would probably choose.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

It's not something I would consider even for a pet rabbit, if clean and given every material needed a rabbit don't feel the cold as they adjust to temp change.


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

I think its a good idea for thoughs who have outside buns in the winter but sents all my buns are indoor rabbits I have no need for one.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

people do make heated cat enclosures for their stud tom cats

I would be worried about over heating, risk of fire and getting trapped. 

Snnugle safes work very well and last all night at £20 it would have to be amazing to beat them. 

Also many breeders use heat lamps if there breeding through winter again these are pretty economical

rabbits do adjust very well to the cold weather, I have seen rabbits at the rescue centre where i help out at already start to molt a little since its got warmer. 

If a rabbit was unwell enough to need constant heating, then in my opinion it should be brought indoors where it would receive the care and supervision it needs


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to be honest, i would say no.

rabbits are much more tolerant to cold them heat and can over heat very easily, as long as the rabbit is used to living outdoors and has lots of clean fresh bedding, and even a buddy to snuggle with and share body heat, they cope fine.

as has also been mentioned, the risk of fire, from malfunction, damage, or overheating parts, would constantly play on my mind.

also rabbits chew by nature, and i would be fearful of any cables or anything that may become exposed, i would also worry about exposing electrics to wet weather!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I think for a medical purpose it would be good. but for domestic use i think it wouldnt be good. If you had an outdoor rabbit with the heating on and then forgot to put the heating on one night.. the rabbit would suffer without the heat as they wouldnt have a thick enough coat to keep them warm without the help of the heater x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I personally wouldn't use one, I am quite happy with tons of hay and snuggle pads during the winter.


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

You all have very good points.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

i wouldn't use one for my buns, they have plenty of hay, a dry, draft free hutch and get covered over at nights, as somebody has mentioned above, rabbits adjust to temperatures and they have thick fur to also help them keep warm.


----------

